# Penn Pursuit II 3000 bad drag



## H-MANEOD (Jan 15, 2015)

My one year old Penn's drag will not work. If I apply the drag has hard as it will go, you can still pull line off. Not sure what to do with it. Any help you be greatly appreciated.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Send Ocean Master or Pompano Joe a PM.


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

If you bought it at a local tackle shop see if they will warranty it, I had the same problem with a ssv and returned it to outcast and they gave me a new spool and transferred my line over. I'm not sure about returns with big box stores or online but outcast has always treated me well with returns and will continue to have my business because of it. If they won't accept it do what lastcast said and let either of them fix it. They do great work!


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

I got your PM and will see you tomorrow.

Keith


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

That's the way it's done! Everyone's going to be Happy!


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Make sure you post the results on what you get from Keith. I already know what you will get😄😄


----------



## H-MANEOD (Jan 15, 2015)

I sent it today.


----------



## goheel (Feb 3, 2011)

Do you have braid on the reel? It could just be the braid slipping on the spool. Happened to me once.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

goheel said:


> Do you have braid on the reel? It could just be the braid slipping on the spool. Happened to me once.


 I've seen that many times..!


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

He shipped the reel to me from Shalimar on Thursday afternoon. The braid was slipping on the spool. I got him fixed up with new bearings, Carbontex drags, new 15lb braid and he was using it Saturday.


----------

